# πεταλίδα, πατελίδα = limpet



## nickel (Jul 18, 2010)

Άλλο ένα από το σημερινό καλοκαιρινό κείμενο του Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή, αλλά αυτό δεν ανήκει στις άγνωστες λέξεις, μάλλον στις ανορθωμένες. Γράφει:
Η τελετουργία συνεχίζεται στα βραχάκια, με αχινούς και πατελίδες και καβούρια, με μυρωδιά από θάλασσα φρέσκια σαν νιόκοπο καρπούζι, με μυρωδιές από ούζο, ξινότυρο κατσικίσιο, αίσθηση αλατιού στεγνωμένου στον βράχο.​ (Αμάν, Νίκο, μας πέθανες!)

Τις _πατελίδες_ ο πολύς κόσμος τις λέει _πεταλίδες_ (μια πρόχειρη στατιστική στο αναξιόπιστο Γκουγκλ δίνει σχέση 38:17.600!), αλλά το παλιό σωστό ήταν έτσι, _πατελίδες_, από λατινικό _patella_. *Limpets* είναι γενικά οι πεταλίδες στα αγγλικά, αλλά το λατινικό όνομα των εικονιζόμενων είναι _Patella vulgata_ (το γιατί μου θυμίζει Κολλητήρι μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε).





Γράφει το ΕΛΝΕΓ:
*πεταλίδα*
μεσν. < _πατελίδα_ (με παρασύνδεση προς τη λ. _πέταλο_) < _πατελίς, -ίδος_, υποκορ. του ελνστ. _πάτελλα_ «πιάτο» < λατ. _patella_, πιθ. υποκορ. τού _patina_ «πήλινο ή μεταλλικό σκεύος μαγειρέματος», το οποίο ανάγεται στο αρχ. _πατάνη_ «πινάκιο, λεκάνη», οπότε πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2010)

Δεν πρέπει να πούμε και το ότι _patella = επιγονατίδα_; Οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν και τη λ. _kneecap_, αλλά εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη _επιγονατίδα_ εξίσου και στην επίσημη ορολογία (πλήθος ιατρικοί όροι, λ.χ. _επιγονατιδομηριαίος_ για το _patellofemoral_, _εξάρθρημα επιγονατίδας_ για το _patellar dislocation_ κλπ) και στην καθομιλουμένη. Από την άλλη, βέβαια, στην ελληνική έχουμε και τη λ. _μύλη_ για να περιγράψουμε το στρογγυλό οστό της επιγονατίδας, αλλά δεν τη βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σε σύγχρονα κείμενα με αυτήν τη σημασία.

Όσο για την αναγωγή τού λατ. _patina_ στο ελλην. _πατάνη_, με αυτό συμφωνεί το Oxford αλλά όχι το RHWUD που το δίνει «akin to Gk _πατάνη_ flat dish, L _patēre_ to be open (see PATENT)». Πάντως από αυτό το λατ. _patina_ προέρχεται (μέσω αρχικά της ιταλικής, και κατόπιν της βενετικής) και η ελλην. λ. _πατίνα_ "επικάλυψη επιφάνειας για λόγους προστασίας ή αισθητικής", οπότε λογικά θα έπρεπε στο ΕΛΝΕΓ να συναριθμείται και αυτή με τα αντιδάνεια. Τέλος, αντιδάνειο θα πρέπει σε αυτή την περίπτωση να θεωρείται και η λέξη _παέγια_ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paella#Etymology).


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Όχι, μη, όχι κι άλλη λέξη που θα δίνει αφορμή στον "καλό" κόσμο να μας χλευάζει εμάς τους αμόρφωτους που λέμε πεταλίδες κι όχι πελατίδες, πατελίδες ή ξέρω γω τι.


----------

